# installer un second disque dur sur G4 qs



## noomi (23 Août 2004)

bonjour, 

 après avoir bien utilisé les info des forums macgeneration, cette fois-ci, je suis obligée de demander directement de l'aide, n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse.

  comment installer un second dd interne ?

 j'ai déjà le nouveau, un maxtrox 120go, et comme il est mieux que celui d'origine (de80go) j'ai compris qu'il serait mieux au bout de la nappe.

  mais : est-ce que je le mets en Master et l'ancien en Slave ou les 2 en CS ?
  (est-ce que le quicksilver 1ère version connait le mode CS?)

  et trivialement, où se place le second disque ? 
  - au dessus (mais comment ? la structure metallique est légerement trop large pour visser un DD au-dessus du premier...)
  - à côté (la nappe actuelle est alors trop courte)

  ** merci de me donner un coup de patte, je ne sais pas où piocher l'info **


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2004)

noomi a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> après avoir bien utilisé les info des forums macgeneration, cette fois-ci, je suis obligée de demander directement de l'aide, n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse.
> 
> ...



Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ! 
J'ai un QS 867 et j'ai rajouté un IBM/Hitachi(qui tourne à la même vitesse que l'IBM d'origine) en esclave(j'ai gardé en maître celui d'origine, entièrtement dédié à Mac OS X), au-dessus ---> Si tu fais bien attention, à gauche, les trous pour les vis sont situés sur des pattes que tu peux rabattre pour bien caler ton disque. 
Si ton nouveau disque tourne plus vite que celui d'origine, mieux vaut le mettre en maître, s'il tourne moins vite, mets-le en esclave, à la même vitesse, c'est comme tu veux. 
Pour monter facilement ton deuxième disque, tu peux retirer le logement sur lequel est déjà fixé le premier en dévissant la vis qui est juste devant.
Pour le mode CS, je ne peux te renseigner, je ne sais pas ce que c'est ! 

Voilà, voilà !


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2004)

Le mode CableSelect pose parfois des problèmes avec certains disques durs ... évite donc.
Tu peux passer ton nouveau disque en maitre, mais dans ce cas je te conseille de le mettre en première position sur la nappe.


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le mode CableSelect pose parfois des problèmes avec certains disques durs ... évite donc.
> Tu peux passer ton nouveau disque en maitre, mais dans ce cas je te conseille de le mettre en première position sur la nappe.



 Euh..oui, CS = Cable Select ! Au temps pour moi ! :rateau:    
Sinon, tu fais bien de préciser la position sur la nappe, j'avais oublié !


----------



## noomi (23 Août 2004)

merci !  les pattes sont rabattables ... bon, je vais tenter de les rabattre
 et mon ancien DD va surement s'y plaire, en hauteur.

 avant, la prochaine étape est de trouver comment le mettre en mode SLAVE, 
 où placer le cavalier sur les picots !!

 quel panache tout de même dans le vocabulaire tekos...

 et vous etes surs que les disques n'auront pas trop chaud, l'un sur l'autre ?


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2004)

noomi a dit:
			
		

> merci !  les pattes sont rabattables ... bon, je vais tenter de les rabattre
> et mon ancien DD va surement s'y plaire, en hauteur.
> 
> avant, la prochaine étape est de trouver comment le mettre en mode SLAVE,
> ...



De toutes façons, on ne peut mettre les disques que l'un sur l'autre... 
Pour savoir comment placer le cavalier, tu dois avoir un dessin à l'arrière du disque qui indique comment il doit être placé selon qu'il est en maître ou en esclave...
Sinon, vas voir sur le site du fabricant du disque, il y a forcément une rubrique où c'est expliqué.


----------



## noomi (23 Août 2004)

yep, pour le maxtor, le fabriquant a fait des petits dessins sur le disque
 par contre, pour le disque d'origine, rien, nada, alors j'ai consciencieusement relevé un numéro...

 mais je me suis trompée : jvc ne fait pas de disque dur !
 donc je vais éteindre mon ordimini, bien regarder les inscriptions 
 l'allumer et trouver le site du constructeur 
 le re-éteindre pour placer les petits cavaliers

 le rallumer pour formater, partitionner
 et le redémarrer pour enfin danser tout autour en chantant la victoire de l'humain sur la machine !


----------



## macmarco (23 Août 2004)

noomi a dit:
			
		

> yep, pour le maxtor, le fabriquant a fait des petits dessins sur le disque
> par contre, pour le disque d'origine, rien, nada, alors j'ai consciencieusement relevé un numéro...
> 
> mais je me suis trompée : jvc ne fait pas de disque dur !
> ...



  

Bon courage !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2005)

hello 
je resors ce thread car c'est exactement mon problème...
j'ai beau essayer toutes places de cavaliers eh bien mon deuxième DD ne marche pas , lorsqu'il est monté dans mon QS 2002 le mac ne boot pas, dès que je l'enlève ça repart..une idée ? merci


----------



## bobthefox (7 Décembre 2005)

as tu tout simplement essaye de changer ta nappe par une nouvelle.

sinon lorsque ton disk est tout seul est il reconnu par ton mac ?.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2005)

lequel ? celui d'origine?


----------



## bobthefox (7 Décembre 2005)

non le nouveau, celui qui te bloque le mac lorsque tu le montes.
car si il fonctionne tout seul (si il est reconnu ) c'est un probleme de cavalier
a ce moment la donne moi les references de ton disk dur et j'essaye de te trouver la position des jumpers.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2005)

merci  en fait j'ai trouvé les positions, c'est un seagate model ST310014ACE , 5400 t, j'ai essayé en master , en slave mais rien n'y fait, lorsqu'il est monté le mac reste sur la roue grise et au bout d'un moment la roue grise arrete de tourner et du coup je suis obligé de l'éteindre à l'arrache...
je n'ai pas essayé le dd seul...je ne sais pas quel systeme est dessus, je crois même qu'il était dans une xbox...!!! mais bon ca devrait marcher...


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
quand j'ai voulu installer un 2ième DD dans mon G4 QS (un Hitachi), j'ai aussi ce genre de soucis.
Après avoir tester les différentes possibilités (position sur la nappe et position des cavaliers), j'y suis arrivé. Donc trouve la doc du constructeur pour les cavaliers, et teste toutes les possibilités, ça devrait finir par marcher. Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais réussi à mettre mon nouveau disque en maître  Dommage ...


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2005)

ah ok ben merci du tuyau...


----------



## bobthefox (8 Décembre 2005)

voila la page de chez seagate
pour l'installation de ton disk dur.


http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/ata/st310014ace.html



as tu essaye ton disk dur tout seul ?......


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2005)

euh non....


----------



## IceandFire (8 Décembre 2005)

j'ai bien enlevé le cavalier donc en slave mais marche tjrs pas...
ça plus les rams et la carte que j'avais commandés qui sont pas compatibles...la galère quoi !


----------



## bobthefox (8 Décembre 2005)

essaye de mettre tes deux disk dur sur la position CS
et la c'est laz position sur la nappe qui determine le maitre et l'esclave.

le maitre ou Master (ou encore disk de boot (celui avec le systeme)) est toujours en bout de nappe et l'esclave ou slave en milieu de nappe.


La ram pour ton QS :c'est de la PC133 normalement
dans le mien j'ai mis de la "sans marque" recupere sur un PC et cela tourne nickel.

carte graphique  c'est de l'AGP x4.


----------

